# high island?



## RJM132 (Feb 24, 2012)

me and some buddies are planning on going to the surf this weekend but cant decide between san luis, or high island. anybody been fishing either areas lately? if so howd yall do? thanks.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I would choose HI over SL anyday. Guess it depends on what you like, or how far you live. My $0.02
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

This time of the year High Island will be better. Lots of bull reds, big uglys, whitting and puppy drum in the surf. There will also be some slot reds around high island as well. 

Little early for sharks, but if that is what you prefer then Surfside would give you a better chance at an early sandbar shark.


----------



## RJM132 (Feb 24, 2012)

cool thanks.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry to hijack the thread - always wanted to try HI, do I need a 4WD to get on the beach or is the access pretty good like further down at Crystal? Seen a couple of access points, but have not taken the time to check them out so don't know how soft the sand is down there


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

ChasingReds said:


> sorry to hijack the thread - always wanted to try HI, do I need a 4WD to get on the beach or is the access pretty good like further down at Crystal? Seen a couple of access points, but have not taken the time to check them out so don't know how soft the sand is down there


It strictly depends on the weather conditions. If the weather has been dry, or worse, dry and windy, you can expect the entrances to be pretty soft and deep. It's just a trial and error thing. Of course, the more traffic they've seen, the more packed they'll be.

All real fishermen have 4WD, and don't have to worry about it. LOL


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

bigfost said:


> It strictly depends on the weather conditions. If the weather has been dry, or worse, dry and windy, you can expect the entrances to be pretty soft and deep. It's just a trial and error thing. Of course, the more traffic they've seen, the more packed they'll be.
> 
> All real fishermen have 4WD, and don't have to worry about it. LOL


thx, guess it's time to upgrade my wheels, . Will check it out this weekend


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

bigfost said:


> All real fishermen have 4WD, and don't have to worry about it. LOL


I agree.

But when you get your first 4WD, dont do dumb ***** that will get you stuck.

Example:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

High island had BUll redfish, Whiting, BU and just over the slot redfish this past weekend.


----------



## RJM132 (Feb 24, 2012)

what were the reds bitin on?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Mullet and whiting.


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

I have never fished High Island. When you guys are referring to it what area is being discussed? I see HI off of 124 were 87 ends. Are you just referring to the beachfront around the area where 124 meets 87? Sorry for the stupid question but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think when they are discussing HI they are referring to the beach east of Rollover Pass all the way to where McFaddin National Wildlife Refuge starts just east of the intersection of 124 and 87.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WHAT is correct!


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

My buddy and I arrived at HI Monday Morning around 9:00 just as tide started in and fished for several hours and ended up with one bull whiting and two hardheads. Weather was perfect and surf almost smooth but sandy. We used good wild shrimp (peeled and unpeeled), cut bait (the whiting) and Gulp.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Thats why they call it fishing not catching, lol..
The fish are always biteing the day befor i show up...
HI is always a good bet this time of year, gtown and ss are about to get spring breaked.
SEE YA!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Report from High Island on Sunday from a BTB group

http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=18991


----------

